# Duran Studio



## Samir_Duran (Apr 6, 2009)

Okay, so not much at now, in my gallery i have a rough sketch of a Space Marine and a Space Marine Captain, but here I'll post something new.

Firstly, my masterpiece, that is, coincidentaly, based upon the Imperial Guard.

http://elmutanto.deviantart.com/art/Imperial-Guard-losing-ground-124434544

http://elmutanto.deviantart.com/art/Imperial-Guard-losing-ground-120639506
(the sketch)

http://elmutanto.deviantart.com/art/Cpt-Serpus-120639303
http://elmutanto.deviantart.com/art/Purple-Serpent-Marine-120639410
http://elmutanto.deviantart.com/art/Duranium-Salamander-s-Karskin-119331985
http://elmutanto.deviantart.com/art/Duranium-Salamander-IG-119331900
http://elmutanto.deviantart.com/art/Commissar-Helena-DuGaulle-119331735

So now it's everything, but expect more. ^_- if you want, you can comment both on Deviantart and here ^_-


----------



## MRBON3Z (May 25, 2009)

you have a style much different to mine i use .5 lead anyhow


----------



## Samir_Duran (Apr 6, 2009)

Burn Fu**er! BURN!










I just wanted to do a Marine with a flamer... still in progress, I'll add the flames later on

Serpents Advance










THis time, this is the real thing, These are the remnants of my legion's 15th Wild COmpany... Really love the sparkles XD

War Debate










Okay, so here is a picture i made to commemorate my upcoming Tau force which will include lots of gue'vesas and a unique commander in fire warrior armor.

Revolution for the faces










If someone's interested, this is how i make some of my faces too give them a distinguished look... Heresy grows from SIMS 2!


----------

